# Replace improperly installed shingles?



## bhpackard (4 mo ago)

Hi, I am re-shingling my house, and started yesterday using certainteed Landmark architectural shingles. I installed the first 2-3 bundles too high, by lining up the upper courses with the third blue line on the previous shingle and nailing on the second line, as shown in the photos. Is this going to be acceptable, or would it be best to tear them off and start again. (I know they put the directions on the packaging for a reason!)
Thanks!
Ben


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

If you tear them off carefully, one by one you can re use them. And yes, always read the wrapper.


----------

